# Tweaked and FF1 Modems



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

I know, it's an age old issue but I've not found a thread that is dedicated to it specifically.

I'm making my first attempt at working with Tweaked after having already updated to the FF1 modems.

You probably already know that, based on this info, I'm running an EI2 kernel with an FF1 baseband.

So, my questions are:

1) Is there something I'm supposed to do to make the FF1 modems work nicely with Tweaked?

2) If #1 is a no-go, Is there a version of the EI2 baseband that can be flashed?


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm guessing that we're running identical setups (RCHP's kernel on Tweaked v2.2 after the FF1 update). As per what I know, there is no way to revert to an older version of our radios. Since dev attention is limited, the Stratosphere radios have not been "cracked" (for lack of better words).

1) Since I can send/receive calls and texts and use data networks, the FF1 modems seem to "work nicely" IMO.

2) From what I've been told, if you've updated to FF1, there isn't a way to go back. EDIT: I just remembered about the Stock EI2 Recovery ROM that will get you back to full stock, but I'm not sure if it restores radios as well.


----------



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, I've actually got the full stock rom sitting in wait, should I ever need to trade the phone in for one reason or another.

If only there were a decent bridge between EI2 and FF1. Really, I'm mostly interested in overclocking and undervolting.

Until a solution is available, I'll skip Tweaked. I'd develop overclocking for FF1 myself if I knew how. I've never toyed with phones to that extent.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

robindean said:


> Yeah, I've actually got the full stock rom sitting in wait, should I ever need to trade the phone in for one reason or another.
> 
> If only there were a decent bridge between EI2 and FF1. Really, I'm mostly interested in overclocking and undervolting.
> 
> Until a solution is available, I'll skip Tweaked. I'd develop overclocking for FF1 myself if I knew how. I've never toyed with phones to that extent.


Me and you both.. Until FF1 Tweaked comes out, it's either FF1 Stock deodexed or reverting to Tweaked v2.2


----------



## jcooler (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in the same boat here. I just rooted my strat yesterday, for the first time. So, of course it already had the FF1 update applied. First, I installed Tweaked v2.2, and ran it for a little less than a day. I absolutely loved the ROM, but it didn't seem stable on my phone. It was freezing up, and just doing other "weird" stuff. And of course, the radio signal meters did not work, since the phone has the FF1 modems. So, after getting to see the "awesomeness" of tweaked v2.2, I was forced to abandon it, and go with the FF1 Rooted Deodexed Stock ROM. I'm really hopping that dwitherell will come out with a Tweaked FF1 Rom soon. The Stock ROM seems so boring now. 

-Jeremy


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

jcooler said:


> I'm in the same boat here. I just rooted my strat yesterday, for the first time. So, of course it already had the FF1 update applied. First, I installed Tweaked v2.2, and ran it for a little less than a day. I absolutely loved the ROM, but it didn't seem stable on my phone. It was freezing up, and just doing other "weird" stuff. And of course, the radio signal meters did not work, since the phone has the FF1 modems. So, after getting to see the "awesomeness" of tweaked v2.2, I was forced to abandon it, and go with the FF1 Rooted Deodexed Stock ROM. I'm really hopping that dwitherell will come out with a Tweaked FF1 Rom soon. The Stock ROM seems so boring now.
> 
> -Jeremy


I, too, had those random weird glitches. I used the v6 Supercharger script and it really helped the lag.
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

I too installed that script (just now). I've never tried that before.

How much experience do you have with it on this phone?

What are ALL of your exact settings?

Mind you, I use tasker as well ... so what's best?


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

robindean said:


> I too installed that script (just now). I've never tried that before.
> 
> How much experience do you have with it on this phone?
> 
> ...


I just did 512 HP and let my judgement pick the rest. Nothing serious can happen as long as you pick the recommended settings.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------

